# TRUCUT Lathe accessory - what is it?



## Paul O (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi.
I recently aquired a SHELDON EXL 56B. It is beyond my repair so I am parting it out. It has all the tooling including chucks, collets, 2 face-plates, tool holders, metric gear attachments steadies etc. But this tool was extra - can anyone help me with identifying it? It is made by TRUCUT - and it operates like a chuck but has brass 'jaws'. So its a kind of a cross between a chuck and a steady rest. 




And does anyone use them - is it worth selling / keeping.


----------



## frank r (Nov 1, 2013)

It goes into the tailstock and holds the end of a motor armature that is being machined on a lathe. I used to have a similar one from South Bend.

Google "TRUCUT Lathe" and then look at the images. It looks like TRUCUT sold lathes made just for this purpose.

https://www.google.com/search?q=TRU...SayQGQmYGIDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1403&bih=640

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRUCUT-ARMATURE-LATHE-by-Frank-N-Wood-Co-mini-metal-lathe-/221303834820

http://www.google.com/imgres?safe=a...58&start=30&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:39,s:0,i:204


----------



## Paul O (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you, i have no need for it - think will list it on eBay.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 2, 2013)

I have the Jacobs Commutator Chuck which I use once in a while but more often use the Bison three jaw ball bearing chuck.  

Having a unit like this can be very handy if you have a shaft that does not have, or can not have a centre drilled hile in the end for a conventional centre.

Walter


----------



## Paul O (Nov 2, 2013)

Starlight Tools said:


> I have the Jacobs Commutator Chuck which I use once in a while but more often use the Bison three jaw ball bearing chuck.
> 
> Having a unit like this can be very handy if you have a shaft that does not have, or can not have a centre drilled hile in the end for a conventional centre.
> 
> Walter



Thank you for the advice, not sure if i nee it, so am going to list on e-bay with a modest reserve, see what happens.
Am parting out my Sheldon EXL-56B (needs half a quick change gear box, a dog gear and an end gearing assembly) - so have my eye on a Southbend Fourteen.


----------



## frank r (Nov 2, 2013)

They bring very little on ebay. Expect $15 or less.


----------

